# Employment in southern California



## r5gtt87 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi there, to summarise.... 

I met a girl when i travelled across america, and have met up with her many times since. I like her a lot and am always bummed when I have to fly home.

I am 23, i have a degree in Automotive engineering (bSC) and have recently completed my city and guilds MIG welding level 2 certification. 

I would like to relocate to Los Angeles and feel that marriage would be the wrong move as we are still quite young. So I would like to find employment and hence sponsorship to live and work in the US. Does anyone know of the best way to start looking? I have no idea where to start. I am not sure If I am even elligable as I guess there are lots of engineering graduates out there already in the US.

Please could people leave feedback on the best way to go about this, thanks

JON


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

r5gtt87 said:


> Hi there, to summarise....
> 
> I met a girl when i travelled across america, and have met up with her many times since. I like her a lot and am always bummed when I have to fly home.
> 
> ...


1/ Find a company to sponsor you for a job relevant to your degree, H1b visa
2/ Work for a company in Blighty (or elsewhere) that will transfer you to their US office. L1 visa

Neither are very probable since at 23 you do not have the depth of experience that they would be looking for to transfer someone. But as a long term plan, you might eventually have success.

Unfortunately there's no "try it out visa" for love. If you look at the stickies at the top, you'll find a list of yes/no questions that may identify other possibilities.


----------

